# Metrolink’s “Tier 4” locomotive unveiling stopped in its tracks



## TinCan782 (Nov 20, 2017)

I guess this had to have been embarrassing for the CEO.

https://signalscv.com/2017/11/metrolinks-tier-4-locomotive-unveiling-stopped-in-its-tracks/


----------



## jis (Nov 20, 2017)

They have been having a lot of problems with these units for the last 6-9 months. The fact that one of the subcontractors for very significant components is now a straight competitor of EMD is not helping resolve the situation as I understand it.


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2017)

Whoopsie !


----------



## sechs (Nov 20, 2017)

Why did Metrolink go with the F125 rather than the SC-44?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 20, 2017)

Bribes.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 21, 2017)

sechs said:


> Why did Metrolink go with the F125 rather than the SC-44?


Could be any number of reasons, such as perceived quality, or price, or using a previous supplier...


----------



## jis (Nov 21, 2017)

A quick jogs to memory.

The order for 40 locomotives was placed by Metrolink in 2013

First of them found their way to Metrolink in early 2016. Apparently they still remain to become reliable enough for broad deployment in everyday use and we are at the end of 2017. A few of them have seen regular service so far. It is not clear how many beyond the 13 that had been delivered by early 2017 have actually been delivered. It is also not clear how many are in regular service at present. Maybe our brethren in the Metrolink area can shed some light.

The engine that failed during this event was 907, which has allegedly been in regular service on the San Bernardino Line for several months.

As they say in our business, if you can't even fake a demo there is something seriously wrong. It is quite possible that Metrolink may have gotten themselves 40(or some number less than that) lemons.


----------



## djexel (Dec 4, 2017)

Must have been something pretty serious if they couldn’t tow it into the station for the event.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## djexel (Dec 7, 2017)

908 seems to be running pretty well for it to be alone on a set. This is at Union Station on the SB line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## The Iron Horse (Dec 7, 2017)

Yep it's baaaaaaaack.

Saw it stop at Covina a little while ago. Seemed to be doing fine.

Saw it pass by a couple times after midnight in the past week or so.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Dec 10, 2017)

I know the problems of them breaking down is being fixed, but I kind of wonder what the actual problem is that caused them to constantly break down after delivery (or maybe months after delivery)?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 11, 2017)

Its called POS Syndrome. Its common on many government contract products.


----------



## jis (Dec 11, 2017)

There are underlying issues of the parts delivery chain which now involves a major competitor of EMD as the primary source of parts. And naturally they have been trying to throw as many spanners in the works as possible to advance their own agenda.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 11, 2017)

main parts actually produced by competitor are the trucks, the factory of M.A.K in kiel has been sold and split a few times.

first in became Vossloh, they it was split with ownership of marine division to Caterpillar and most of Locomotive division including trucks going to Siemens.


----------



## seat38a (Dec 12, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Its called POS Syndrome. Its common on many government contract products.


LOL oh GML always love your straight shooting replies.









I myself stopped taking Metrolink regularly because of the constant breakdowns and other unpleasantness aboard the trains. These new engines were supposed to solve the problems but guess not. At this point with everything that Metrolink seems to screw up, I say bring back the BNSF engines because there were no weekly breakdowns when those were on the trains. Maybe the idea is to save on emissions by breaking down and not running.


----------



## CSXfoamer1997 (Sep 30, 2018)

Did EMD or Metrolink ever get the problems with the F125's fixed?


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 30, 2018)

CSXfoamer1997 said:


> Did EMD or Metrolink ever get the problems with the F125's fixed?


A number of them are now in service without a helper (backup). Others are in service with a helper in the consist still being tested to get accepted.

SCAX 910 leading Metrolink Train #119 (Ventura County Line) on 8 May 2018

https://flic.kr/p/2abVJdk

20180508_163103 by John, on Flickr


----------

